# Hello



## Patrick Tripp (Aug 9, 2007)

My name's Patrick Tripp, not really new to Mantidforum but only recently joined. I've kept mantids for a couple of years and am also interested in photography and ww1 aviation, particularly in the Fokker Dr1.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome. Nice avatar.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome, Patrick!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Patrick, I have some Tripps who live down the street. Probably not relatives though!


----------

